# Yo! Gabba Gabba!



## Riane (11. April 2008)

Yo! Gabba Gabba Party In My Tummy


----------



## Tr0ll3 (11. April 2008)

und was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## FieserFiesling (11. April 2008)

so ein schwachsinn...


----------



## Solvâr (11. April 2008)

ultrathread


----------



## Riane (11. April 2008)

sry.. aber ich musste ihn irgendwo verewigen.. :x


----------



## luXz (11. April 2008)

lol wasn lied ^^


----------



## Undef (11. April 2008)

There´s a party in my tummy, so jammy jammy jammy...


----------



## bartman223 (11. April 2008)

lol?????was isn das jetz??


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2008)

Wa Te Fuck ^^


----------



## Riane (11. April 2008)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob ich der einzige bin, der so verrückt ist und dieses Lied absolut ober geil findet.. :/ hör es mir gerade sicher zum 40. mal an.. °_°


----------



## Zorkal (11. April 2008)

Was für ein Riesenvideo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (11. April 2008)

............. what the fuck? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (11. April 2008)

das video ist net mein ding^^


----------



## Falcon05 (11. April 2008)

Also langsam wird es sehr peinlich was hier geschrieben wird und ich frage mich nach dem Durchschnittsalter der ach so tollen Leute hier. 

Sollte ich lieber meinen Acc hier löschen???  Macht ihr euch keine Sorgen über die langsam und stetig wachsende Dummheit der Jugend


Falcon


----------



## Zorkal (11. April 2008)

Wo ist das Problem?Die Posts oder das Video?


----------



## lilithb (11. April 2008)

yess!

auch wenn ich nich weiss das posting hier macht:

das video is genial!!

made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undef (11. April 2008)

Falcon05 schrieb:


> Also langsam wird es sehr peinlich was hier geschrieben wird und ich frage mich nach dem Durchschnittsalter der ach so tollen Leute hier.
> 
> Sollte ich lieber meinen Acc hier löschen???  Macht ihr euch keine Sorgen über die langsam und stetig wachsende Dummheit der Jugend
> Falcon



Den Acc löschen? der ist doch grad neu mit einem Beitrag. Stimmt schon, dass der Thread eher ins Off-Topic gehört hätte aber was solls... Ist mir deutlich lieber als diese Heul-Threads.

So let´s swing:
 There is a party in my tummy, so jummy jummy jummy...

PS:
Nicht alles so verbissen sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (11. April 2008)

Hrhr, is des mal a gaudi.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pi91 (11. April 2008)

Falcon05 schrieb:


> Also langsam wird es sehr peinlich was hier geschrieben wird und ich frage mich nach dem Durchschnittsalter der ach so tollen Leute hier.
> 
> Sollte ich lieber meinen Acc hier löschen???  Macht ihr euch keine Sorgen über die langsam und stetig wachsende Dummheit der Jugend
> Falcon


Einfach nicht mehr das Forum betreten würde auch schon reichen...


----------



## Tidoc (11. April 2008)

Hilfe neue Generation der Teletubbies oder wat


----------



## Larandera (11. April 2008)

und ich dachte alle teletubbis wurde erschossen....
hab ich mich wohl geirrt xD


----------



## Magnolobo (11. April 2008)

So werden Psychopathen herangezüchtet.
Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. April 2008)

Das ist kein Gabber. :<


----------



## Itarus (11. April 2008)

There´s a party in my tummy, so jammy jammy jammy...

Oh mein gott! Ich lgaubs nich.... Sowas is nur krank.
Ich lag flach beim ersten mal. beim zweiten mal hab ich nur in die tastatur gebissen und gesagt: shice!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumo (11. April 2008)

so wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das eine Ort Lehrfilm? quasi so nen Erziehungsschwachsinn der Amis für ihre Kinder? damit sie Gemüse essen?

das topt fast die Schrabbis


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Falcon05 schrieb:


> Also langsam wird es sehr peinlich was hier geschrieben wird und ich frage mich nach dem Durchschnittsalter der ach so tollen Leute hier.
> 
> Sollte ich lieber meinen Acc hier löschen???  Macht ihr euch keine Sorgen über die langsam und stetig wachsende Dummheit der Jugend
> Falcon


Ach und jetzt hängts wohl wieder am Alter?
Nur weil irgendjmd hier ein unlustiges Video
postet machst du dir Sorgen über die
wachsende Dummheit der Jugend?

Ja, du hast recht, lass deinen Account löschen!


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2008)

Omg wtf was ist das ? ^^ i-wie lustich aber i-wie voll dumm ^^ xD


----------



## Vakeros (12. April 2008)

theres a party in my tummy

lol echt genial
das is noch besser als peanutbutter jelly time


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> [...]
> lol echt genial
> das is noch besser als peanutbutter jelly time


sry aber da muss ich dir widersprechen. peanutbutter jelly time finde ich wesentlich geiler


----------



## Vakeros (12. April 2008)

der unterschied ist meiner meinung nach,dass ich mir dieses lied ständig anhörn kann,
aber von peanutbutter jelly time wird zu schnell nervig


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

bei tummy sind mir einfach zu viele pausen. bei peanut butter jelly time sitz ich aber minutenlang grinsend da.


----------



## Rhokan (12. April 2008)

und die tauren tanzen auf peanut butter jellytime  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Magnolobo schrieb:


> So werden Psychopathen herangezüchtet.
> Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


Jawohl und ich bin einer von ihnen!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. April 2008)

omg das so was bescheuertes...^^
was ist das überhaupt für ein vieh?!
das hat nichmal hände O.o


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

das is so scheiße das es schon wieder gut is xD


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> das is so scheiße das es schon wieder gut is xD


und genau deswegen hab ich das vid unter Favoriten gespeichert XD


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (14. April 2008)

Wenn man mal überlegt, das, das eine Kinder Lern Sendung ist die Auf Nick Jr. läuft, ist des schon krank...
EGAL!! Do the Puppet Master (guckt mal bei youtube)


----------



## derpainkiller (14. April 2008)

Pee Wee's Playhouse!!!


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2008)

da ja relativ viel so zeugs kommt (mir war mal am morgen um 5uhr langweilig nachm saufen und konnt ned penne..) dann mal tv rein und ich hab 4stunden lang nur so kak gekukt (kinder sendungen xD)

und ich muss sagen wtf ein wunder das die noch kein selbstmord gemacht haben .. WO ist der baum ? <dämliche 30sec pause für die deppen die ihn nicht finden> seit ihr sicher? <hdf spast!> ... GENAU -.- <-- das ca 10mal

da find ich so ein besch...eidenes lied noch fast gut im vergleich ..

naja Wirf ne bombe ... ins teletubie land lalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und ich muss sagen wtf ein wunder das die noch kein selbstmord gemacht haben .. WO ist der baum ? <dämliche 30sec pause für die deppen die ihn nicht finden> seit ihr sicher? <hdf spast!> ... GENAU -.- <-- das ca 10mal
> 
> da find ich so ein besch...eidenes lied noch fast gut im vergleich ..
> 
> ...


Jawohl so siehts aus...
Musste mir mal mit der kleinen Schwester von ner Freundin die Scheisse reinziehen... ich hab gedacht ich verrecke... danach wollte ich durch bringen das die kleine sowas nie wieder sehen muss da meiner Meinung nach die Kinder dadurch verblöden und zu Psychopathen herangezüchtet werden...


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2008)

There's a party in my TUmmy, hm lets go theres a party in my tummy!

Ok wenn ich mir das so anhöre ist es schwachsinn, aber es ist wohl auch net für wow spielende leute, sondern für kleinkinder so zwischen 3 und 6 jahren gedacht die so lernen sollte auf lustige weise, das gemüse auch gut ist=)Also ich finds iwie lustig und für kleinkinder sicher süss^^


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2008)

ich finds ja ziemlich krank, dass das gemüse gefressen werden will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich finds ja ziemlich krank, dass das gemüse gefressen werden will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du verstehst es ncht... die wollten auch zur Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2008)

aso das is emo gemüse xD


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aso das is emo gemüse xD


Selbstmordgemüse XD


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Selbstmordgemüse XD


Da kommt mir nur folgendes in den Sinn:

So Achmed, what kind of terrorist are u?
A suizide Bomber!!!!waaah!!!!


----------

